# G Is tell us what they need in Iraq



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

If you remember CoolChangeÂ©Â© responded with a URL to my request for information that will help me find a way to support our troops in Iraq.

I've spent some time at the site and I found a page with a list of GIs, their mailing address and a letter from each one telling us what they need, packages and letters.

The ask that we not print that page because of the information it contains. But if you are looking for a way to help...check out the many letters of requests from all branches of our military. The site's location is:

http://www.anysoldier.us/WhereToSend/

_Give it time to load because there are many names of the GIs in the left column._

Reading the requests you'll be surprised at how simple their needs are.


----------

